# Car Registration tax?



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have recently moved to Larnaca from the UK and I have shipped over both my wife’s and my car along with our personal goods etc… I had been informed; prior to shipping the cars that importing a car from the UK is liable to both Customs (Excise) tax and Registration tax. Now, as I have moved permanently to Cyprus the excise tax can be avoided by completing a detailed form, providing the information to the Larnaca Port excise office. This allocation is 1 car per person, so both my wife and I can bring these cars in for free….
However, there is the registration tax. This is something that the EU commission has recently addressed with Cyprus and the Cypriot government is “apparently” about to drop these costs (which vary according to engine size, emissions, ages etc, this is the on-line form you can complete). Does anyone know if this has finally been addressed? The debate was that a standard charge for the admin was to be enforced rather than the current style of Registration Tax
Does anyone have an update on this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> I have recently moved to Larnaca from the UK and I have shipped over both my wife’s and my car along with our personal goods etc… I had been informed; prior to shipping the cars that importing a car from the UK is liable to both Customs (Excise) tax and Registration tax. Now, as I have moved permanently to Cyprus the excise tax can be avoided by completing a detailed form, providing the information to the Larnaca Port excise office. This allocation is 1 car per person, so both my wife and I can bring these cars in for free….
> However, there is the registration tax. This is something that the EU commission has recently addressed with Cyprus and the Cypriot government is “apparently” about to drop these costs (which vary according to engine size, emissions, ages etc, this is the on-line form you can complete). Does anyone know if this has finally been addressed? The debate was that a standard charge for the admin was to be enforced rather than the current style of Registration Tax
> Does anyone have an update on this?


As I see it and I have spent a lot of time calling around, there is only an Excise Duty. This depends on Engine Size, age, km, emissions. But last I talked to the Customs Department in Nicosia this tax is still there and will not be changed. It can as you say be avoided if you import the car as personal property and fulfill the conditions for that. Some Registration tax I have never heard of


Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> As I see it and I have spent a lot of time calling around, there is only an Excise Duty. This depends on Engine Size, age, km, emissions. But last I talked to the Customs Department in Nicosia this tax is still there and will not be changed. It can as you say be avoided if you import the car as personal property and fulfill the conditions for that. Some Registration tax I have never heard of
> 
> 
> Anders


Hi Anders,
Many thanks for your reply... so have I got this wrong? I would be fantastic if I did..
I was let to believe that the 1st stage is to address the Customs / Excise scenario, then they issue you the paperwork to get the car number plates changed and this is where the Registration tax applies. Have I completely misunderstood? if so that would be fantastic as I have just imported and old V12 Jaguar (and you can imagine what the tax is likely to be!!)

regards
Karolos


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The tax on a vehicle like that is likely to be very high. Not only do they take into account the engine size but also it will have to have an emmissions test and an older vehicle is likely to have high emmissions so that will raise the tax a lot.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The tax on a vehicle like that is likely to be very high. Not only do they take into account the engine size but also it will have to have an emmissions test and an older vehicle is likely to have high emmissions so that will raise the tax a lot.


Hi Veronica,

Yup I agree.. around 5-6K Euros, but this is my question, I was led to believe that there was two 'costs' to pay, the first being an Excise duty which I can avoid (as discussed above) and the other the Registration Tax to which this applies-engine size, emissions etc.
So I'm still not sure what's what.. if Anders is correct then I can avoid all costs as I can import 1 car by fulfilling the defined criteria by the Excise office in Larnaca. But I have always been led to believe that the costs we are talking about is not the Excise costs... these are associated to what's called the Registration Tax, which you get hit with to register the car plates etc.
regards
Karolos


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You mentioned that it's an "old V12 Jaguar" so you need to dig a little deeper as it may count as a "Classic Car" which could prove to be cheaper to import.

I believe that there are Classic Car clubs who may be able to help better than we can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

And still, whatever car it is you can take it over for free as personal property. There is ofc also one other tax, the yearly road tax, that depends only on the cc of the engine.

Here is a link to the latest figures I have found. Take the CC of the car and multiply with the tax rate in the proper span.

http://www.cyprusdriving.net/documents/Road_Tax_Rates_Cyprus.pdf


Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone...
Yes Pam n Dave, you are correct.. I was advised of this by the Customs Excise office who I found extremely helpful (Larnaca Port office).. my car however (V12 5.3) is not quite old enough, short by a couple of years . The criteria has recently been extended from 25 to 30 years... I spoke with the Classic Car association, and of course I arrange an exception, even as a keen classic car enthusiast. Never mind, rules are rules !! 
I need to find more about these 'Registration costs' to see if any changes have been made to the Government policy or wether I have it completely wrong (I do hope so)

regards
Karolos


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Should say "couldn't arrange an exception"...

K


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

your yearly road tax will be 523 euro which is the highest possible


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When we imported our car there was an import tax which we avoided by registering as retired. This "concession" has now disappeared. There was also a registration fee to pay from which you get the registration number and can get plates made. It is in effect a charge for providing the log book.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> When we imported our car there was an import tax which we avoided by registering as retired. This "concession" has now disappeared. There was also a registration fee to pay from which you get the registration number and can get plates made. It is in effect a charge for providing the log book.
> 
> Pete


Yes this changed to Import as personal property and is available for everyone. However a lot of paperwork to be done.

Anders


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> I have recently moved to Larnaca from the UK and I have shipped over both my wife&#146;s and my car along with our personal goods etc&#133; I had been informed; prior to shipping the cars that importing a car from the UK is liable to both Customs (Excise) tax and Registration tax. Now, as I have moved permanently to Cyprus the excise tax can be avoided by completing a detailed form, providing the information to the Larnaca Port excise office. This allocation is 1 car per person, so both my wife and I can bring these cars in for free&#133;.
> However, there is the registration tax. This is something that the EU commission has recently addressed with Cyprus and the Cypriot government is &#147;apparently&#148; about to drop these costs (which vary according to engine size, emissions, ages etc, this is the on-line form you can complete). Does anyone know if this has finally been addressed? The debate was that a standard charge for the admin was to be enforced rather than the current style of Registration Tax
> Does anyone have an update on this?


Hi we are going through this at the same time,you can drive your car for six months without registering it, the way they work out the cost is illegal and they are being forced to change it but they are hanging on till the last second ( they were told to change it in may 2011) the European Union have give them a deadline to change it but up to now I can't find out what this deadline is, hope this helps a little


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

dons1 said:


> Hi we are going through this at the same time,you can drive your car for six months without registering it, the way they work out the cost is illegal and they are being forced to change it but they are hanging on till the last second ( they were told to change it in may 2011) the European Union have give them a deadline to change it but up to now I can't find out what this deadline is, hope this helps a little


Please, show me one place where this is said on a official page, Eu or elsewhere. Official, no hearsay. EU has not criticized this tax as long as it is the same rules for all

Anders


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Please, show me one place where this is said on a official page, Eu or elsewhere. Official, no hearsay. EU has not criticized this tax as long as it is the same rules for all
> 
> Anders


We have been told by various people including the lady at larnaca customs office that we spoke to on the 12 th December it is the way they work out the registration of the car from English number plates to cyprus number plates, we were also told this from the cyprus embassy in London before we moved here that they were changing the registration process, we have been told by BMW in Limassol who did some work on our car last week. It seems there is lots going on behind closed doors but everybody is telling the same story.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You need to differentiate between the import duties which certainly were criticised by the EU and have changed, and the registration fee which I think you will find is not called a tax. As such this is out of the realm of EU legislation and is a fee at the Transport Ministries office for inspecting the car, creating the log book and issuing the registration number.

Whether it is a justified fee or value for money is a different matter.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You need to differentiate between the import duties which certainly were criticised by the EU and have changed, and the registration fee which I think you will find is not called a tax. As such this is out of the realm of EU legislation and is a fee at the Transport Ministries office for inspecting the car, creating the log book and issuing the registration number.
> 
> Whether it is a justified fee or value for money is a different matter.
> 
> Pete


What I can read is that the so called Excise Duty is taken out to have the right to drive on Cyprus roads, its not an import tax. Excise Duty is taken out on many products in many countries, f.ex tobacco, petrol, alcohol. This differs from country to country and nothing EU has to say anything about. Until I have been shown that this Excise Duty will disappear I will not believe it. EU normally react when something is unfair to foreign manufacturers or is not the same for own citizens as for foreigners. In this case everyone has to pay the same, no unjustice.

Denmark has a Registration tax on new cars that is about 180% on the price for a new car. A new Volvo that cost 25000 euro in Sweden cost 60000 in Denmark. This is nothing that EU bother about because everyone has to pay it.

So as long as I dont see any proof of change regarding the Excise Duty on cars I will say it is still there

Anders


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> What I can read is that the so called Excise Duty is taken out to have the right to drive on Cyprus roads, its not an import tax. Excise Duty is taken out on many products in many countries, f.ex tobacco, petrol, alcohol. This differs from country to country and nothing EU has to say anything about. Until I have been shown that this Excise Duty will disappear I will not believe it. EU normally react when something is unfair to foreign manufacturers or is not the same for own citizens as for foreigners. In this case everyone has to pay the same, no unjustice.
> 
> Denmark has a Registration tax on new cars that is about 180% on the price for a new car. A new Volvo that cost 25000 euro in Sweden cost 60000 in Denmark. This is nothing that EU bother about because everyone has to pay it.
> 
> ...


Just to add some facts!

Poland has the same Excise Duty on cars imported from EU member states. The tax is 3.1 % of purchase price for cars up to 2000 CC and 13.1 % for cars over 2000.

This has been tested in European court without any problem.

The court explained that "According to EU law each member state can create its domestic regulations provided that those regulations do not discriminate goods which were manufactured in other united countries" 
As no cars are manufactured in Cyprus this is


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Just to add some facts!
> 
> Poland has the same Excise Duty on cars imported from EU member states. The tax is 3.1 % of purchase price for cars up to 2000 CC and 13.1 % for cars over 2000.
> 
> ...


Just some final facts.

The EU Commission published the 14th of December 2012, about 2 weeks ago a document about this issue. Its very interesting reading. It finally states that this Excise Duty on cars or whatever they are called is not a problem for EU. In fact 18 EU members have them.

It even states that this Excise Duty could be charged even on a car imported as Personal property but Cyprus has chosen not to.

I hope we can now finally put this matter to rest, the Excise Duty on cars is no problem.

Here is the link

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...other_taxes/passenger_car/com_2012_756_en.pdf

Anders


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

It's NOT the excise duty that we are talking about it is the charge for registering the car in cyprus ( changing the number plates from English to cyprus ) the excise duty is free if personal effects


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.cyprusdriving.net/documents/Calculation_Saloon_Vehicle_Registration_Road_Tax.pdf this is the link where you can work out what your road tax will be and THE REGISTRATION FEE for our car it's €3000 this is the fee they are saying they can charge, they agree there should be a charge but the way it's calculated is wrong this is the transport dept NOT customs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

dons1 said:


> http://www.cyprusdriving.net/documents/Calculation_Saloon_Vehicle_Registration_Road_Tax.pdf this is the link where you can work out what your road tax will be and THE REGISTRATION FEE for our car it's €3000 this is the fee they are saying they can charge, they agree there should be a charge but the way it's calculated is wrong this is the transport dept NOT customs.


I calculated my Registration tax for my old VW Passat that I will bring, to 276 euro. A sum I can live with. What I dont understand is that there is so much trouble with this. As I see it every country must be able to, and are entitled to set its own fees. Cyprus don't want a lot of old cars with big engines, this is one way to avoid it. Nothing that EU will mind and put its fingers in.

Another example.

Sweden have decided that alcohol should pay for the damages it does. This means that a 70 cl bottle of Absolut Vodka(Swedish) cost 14 euro here in Germany but over 40 in Sweden. National law, nothing that EU have a problem with

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

All,

Well many thanks for all your comments...
I can see there are very different views on this subject and the comments have cleared up on or two points... but I'll summarise to close the thread.
1) If you are moving over to Cyprus and you have a car older than 6 months old from an EU location, you are entitled to bring it into Cyprus free of charge (assuming you provide thr Excise office with a list of criteria that they will inform you)
2) Registering the car requires you to pay a further charge, this charge has several elements to it, but fundamentally you can asses this by completing the on-line form.
3) Car tax is also associated to engine size.

Additional info - The EU have commented on the charges that Cyprus apply to registering ex. EU cars into Cyprus.. and the Cyprus government are currently reviewing this detail. This MAY result in a lower administration fee and it MAY also have implications on Road Tax in the future but there is no (as far as can be found) any changes to the current charges / costs.
Clearly, cars with larger engines are charged more, although older cars are not specifically targeted they are likely to be implicated with a higher charge due to their emissions. 
If you happen to import a car more than 30 years old (recently changed from 25 years), this will fall into a category of 'historic car' which MAY make you eligible for a reduction of some of the above costs.

Many thanks for the details everyone..
Karolos


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> All,
> 
> Well many thanks for all your comments...
> I can see there are very different views on this subject and the comments have cleared up on or two points... but I'll summarise to close the thread.
> ...


Just one reflection. The Registration cost for my car is about double in Cyprus compared to here in Germany. On the other hand the MOT cost more then 3 times as much in Germany compared to Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

kmas100 said:


> I have recently moved to Larnaca from the UK and I have shipped over both my wife’s and my car along with our personal goods etc… I had been informed; prior to shipping the cars that importing a car from the UK is liable to both Customs (Excise) tax and Registration tax. Now, as I have moved permanently to Cyprus the excise tax can be avoided by completing a detailed form, providing the information to the Larnaca Port excise office. This allocation is 1 car per person, so both my wife and I can bring these cars in for free….
> However, there is the registration tax. This is something that the EU commission has recently addressed with Cyprus and the Cypriot government is “apparently” about to drop these costs (which vary according to engine size, emissions, ages etc, this is the on-line form you can complete). Does anyone know if this has finally been addressed? The debate was that a standard charge for the admin was to be enforced rather than the current style of Registration Tax
> Does anyone have an update on this?


Hi, just to say that we finished registering our UK plated car yesterday and the flat fee is now 150 euro plus two by revenue stamps at a cost of 1.71 euro each (available from the post office), and whatever tax they say you need to pay...ours was 13.71 from 27th December till 12th January, when we will have to pay the tax for the year (cost unknown at this point).

Prior to this our monetary outlay has been:

Euro 50, plus one revenue stamp at 1.71 (this is for the clearing agent you get sent to when dealing with Customs and Excise and has nothing to do with clearance at the port)

Euro 37.52 which was 2 cents per cc (1876), paid at the Customs and Excise department

Euro 34.17 for the MOT which you have to have before they will register the vehicle.

We had been told that we would have to pay over 800 euro, but when we went to see C & E after we recieved our letter of confirmation from Nicosia we were told to hang on for a couple of weeks as the law was changing and it would only be 150 Euro. Friends of friends also did their car last week and they also only had to pay 150 Euro.

Hope this info helps, and welcome to Cyprus!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Sarchy said:


> Hi, just to say that we finished registering our UK plated car yesterday and the flat fee is now 150 euro plus two by revenue stamps at a cost of 1.71 euro each (available from the post office), and whatever tax they say you need to pay...ours was 13.71 from 27th December till 12th January, when we will have to pay the tax for the year (cost unknown at this point).
> 
> Prior to this our monetary outlay has been:
> 
> ...



Good then it seems that Cyprus has become closer to Europe also in this respect

The road tax seems also to be at the same level. My VW Passat 1.6 will cost about 100 euro per year which is a little cheapen then here in Germany

Anders


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Sarchy,

That's fantastic news...
this is the news I've been waiting for, for the simple reason my car has a V12 engine and the calculated reg tax was going to be over 4K Euros.. I know the road tax will be high too but Im also prepared for that

Thanks everyone.. great thread!
regards
Karolos


----------



## tikw2124 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sarchy said:


> Hi, just to say that we finished registering our UK plated car yesterday and the flat fee is now 150 euro plus two by revenue stamps at a cost of 1.71 euro each (available from the post office), and whatever tax they say you need to pay...ours was 13.71 from 27th December till 12th January, when we will have to pay the tax for the year (cost unknown at this point).
> 
> Prior to this our monetary outlay has been:
> 
> ...



Brilliant news. 4 months ago I was quoted €843 to register my 2005 2.0 ltr CRV. As my wife and I are planning to move to Cyprus this year and import the car, this will be a great saving. 

Oh, happy new year to all.


----------



## gulfxpat (Jan 17, 2012)

*Importing a car to Cyprus*

Vehicles from member states of the European Union - On payment of excise duties and VAT 

1. Community status of the vehicle
Goods in free circulation in the EU move from one member state to another without payment of further customs import duty. To be exempt from paying further import duty in Cyprus, proof of Community status of the goods must be provided. If you are transferring to Cyprus a car for private use from another member state, you may prove its Community status by producing:- 
•	T2L or Τ2LF document; or 
•	the number plates and the vehicle registration document issued by previous member state. 

The T2L or Τ2LF document can be obtained from the previous member state Customs Service or through your vehicle supplier or shipper. 
In case of failure to provide above mentioned proof of vehicle’s Community status, the importation will be classed as having arrived from a third country and the vehicle will be liable to import duty in addition to the excise duty and VAT. 
2. Procedure on arrival of the vehicle in the Republic 
Certain goods are subject to excise duty, even if they arrive from another member state of the EU. Motor vehicles, in the following categories, are subject to excise duty: 
•	saloon type vehicles, such as sedan, cabrio, estate, hatchback, coupe, etc; 
•	Jeep-type off-road vehicles (4Χ4); 
•	double cabin cars; 
•	vans of tariff heading 87.04 having a gross weight not exceeding 2032 kg and a net cargo space not exceeding 2 m3; 
•	motorcycles having an engine of a cubic capacity exceeding 600 cc. 

If you bring such a vehicle from another member state of the EU, which is in free circulation, you may leave the port or airport immediately without any customs procedure. If your vehicle is brought in by ship, you are required to furnish proof of Community status before you are allowed to remove the vehicle from the port. To do so you must fill in form "Application for verification of community status". 
3. Payment of excise duty
You must pay the excise duty due within 10 working days from the date of the vehicle’s arrival in the Republic, unless within this period you opt to: 
•	place it in a customs warehouse; 
•	send it to another member state of the EU; or 
•	export it to a third country. 

In order to pay the excise duty, you will have to complete form SAD. If you cannot complete it on your own, you may use the services of a customs clearing agent. 
3.1. Calculation of excise duty
The excise duty is calculated on the basis of the capacity of the vehicle’s engine and this is differentiated according to: - 
•	the mass of carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions. 
•	the age of the vehicle, the kilometers it has done, its general condition, the type of its transmission, its make and type, in accordance with the reduction rates as fixed in a Notice issued by the Director of Customs.

Using the table below and the differentiations which follow, you may calculate on your own the excise duty on any vehicle. 

Vehicles categories	c.c. € per c.c.
A	Motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8703 21 – 8703 90 (excluding ambulances and hearses)	0 - 1650	0,51
1651 - 2250	3,42
2251 - 3000	5,98
exceeding 3000	7,69
B	Motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8703 & 8704 with two rows of seats, known as “double cabin”, with a maximum Gross Vehicle Weight not exceeding 3,5 tonnes. 
0,26 per c.c.
C	Van type motor vehicles classified under T.H. 8704 with a Gross Vehicle Weight not exceeding 2032 kgrs and a net cargo area not exceeding 2 cubic meters.	0 - 1450	0,17
1451 - 1650	0,43
1651 - 2050	1,28
2051 - 2250	1,28
2251 - 2650	1,28
exceeding 2650	1,71

An additional excise duty of 2 cent per cc of engine capacity is also imposed. 
3.2. Differentiations because of the carbon dioxide 
The excise duty for category A is differentiated as follows, according to the mass of carbon dioxide emissions (CO2) (combined cycle), as mentioned on a certification issued by the Registrar of Motor Vehicles for used vehicles: 
A. For emissions up to 120 gr/km, a 30% reduction 
B. For emissions exceeding 120 gr/km but not exceeding 165 gr/km, a 20% reduction 
C. For emissions exceeding 165 gr/km but not exceeding 200 gr/km, a 10% reduction 
D. For emissions exceeding 200 gr/km but not exceeding 250 gr/km, a 10% increase 
E. For emissions exceeding 250 gr/km, a 20% increase 
If the abovementioned certification is not produced, the carbon dioxide emissions are considered as exceeding 250 gr/km and the total excise duty payable is increased by 20%, as in case E above. 
For the issue of the certification by the Road Transport Department, you may apply to any of the local offices of the Department at the following addresses: 
a.	Nicosia Government Vehicles Inspection Centre, Nicosia-Limassol old road, tel. no. 22815700 
b.	Limassol Government Vehicles Inspection Centre, Korivos Street, Kampos Polemidion, 3112, Limassol, tel. no. 25870443. 
c.	Larnaca Government Vehicles Inspection Centre, 13, Acropolis Avenue, Aradippou Industrial Estate, 7101, Aradippou, tel. no. 24813197. 
d.	Paphos Government Vehicles Inspection Centre, Mesogi Industrial Area, Paphos, tel. no. 26821345.

If you wish to get more information on this matter, you may send an e-mail to the following address: [email protected] 
3.3. Differentiations of excise duty on used cars
Notwithstanding any other provisions of the customs or other legislation, used cars means those registered in any country. 
For used cars the total excise duty payable is reduced in accordance with the reduction rates as fixed in a Notice issued by the Director of Customs. To determine the reduction rates, the Director takes into consideration objective criteria, such as the age of the car, the kilometers it has done, its general condition, its gear box, its make and type. 
3.4. Examples how to calculate excise duty 
The following examples will help you to understand better how excise duty on vehicles is calculated. In all examples it is assumed that the importer has proved the Community status of the vehicles. 
Example 1
A used saloon vehicle is 9 months old at the time of its transfer to Cyprus from the United Kingdom on the 17 November 2006. The cubic capacity of its engine is 1789 cc and the carbon dioxide emissions are 180 gr/km. 
The excise duty payable is calculated as follows: 
Initial excise duty: 1789 Χ €3,42 = €6118 
This amount is reduced: 
by 10%, because of the carbon dioxide emissions: €6118 - 10% = €5506
by 18.50%, because of its age (9 months) and type (sedan) : €5506 - (18.50%) = €4487 
Additional excise duty €0.02/c.c.: 1789 Χ €0.02 = €36
Total excise duty payable: €4487 + €36 = €4523 
Example 2
A used cabrio car is 6 years, 7 months and 10 days old at the time of its transfer to Cyprus on 15 November 2006. Its engine cubic capacity is 2499 c.c. and the carbon dioxide emissions are 250 gr/km. 
The payable excise duty is calculated as follows: 
Initial excise duty: 2499 Χ €5,98 = €14944 
This amount is increased by 10% because of its carbon dioxide emissions, i.e. €14944 + 10% (€1494) = €16438 
The total of the initial excise duty and its increase is reduced by 62% because of its age (6 years, 7 months and 10 days) and type (cabrio), i.e. €16438 – 62% (€10192) = €6246
Additional excise duty 2499 c.c. Χ €0,02 = €50 
Total excise duty payable: €6246 + €50 = €6296 
If you have all the required particulars, you can calculate on your own the payable excise duties on the vehicle you are interested in. The Department of Customs and Excise has prepared a simple software for this purpose which you can use on your own. If you want to try it, click here. Its suggested that you download the software to your computer first and then try and calculate the excise duties. To download the software, open the File menue and select Save As… Click Save and open the software from your computer. Enter the particulars required by the software and you will have the payable amount of excise duty immediately. 
4. Information 
For more information, you may write to the following address: 

The Director,
Department of Customs and Excise
Corner M. Karaoli and Gr. Afxentiou, Nicosia
The postal address is: 
Director of Customs, 
Customs Headquarters, 
1440, Nicosia.

Fax no 22302031 
E-mail; [email protected] 
For oral inquiries you may call any of the following telephone numbers of the Valuation Section at Customs Headquarters: 22601748 or 22601753.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2013)

gulfxpat said:


> Vehicles from member states of the European Union - On payment of excise duties and VAT
> 
> 1. Community status of the vehicle
> Goods in free circulation in the EU move from one member state to another without payment of further customs import duty. To be exempt from paying further import duty in Cyprus, proof of Community status of the goods must be provided. If you are transferring to Cyprus a car for private use from another member state, you may prove its Community status by producing:-
> ...



There is a easier way to calculate the excise duty. I have made a calculator on this address. 

Cyprus Excise Duty Cars

Anders


----------

